# Got a new camera. Woohoo!



## B Lopez (May 9, 2008)

It's a Hero GoPro. Digital HERO 3 information

This thing's pretty cool. Waterproof to 100 feet.

Takes decent enough pictures, for what it is 

It also takes some pretty good video too, though that'll have to wait 'till I get back from my weekend trip 







Doesn't do so well indoors, but that's not what it was made for.






Fullsize (hopefully)


----------



## B Lopez (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (May 12, 2008)

Yay! That means you must post lots of pictures


----------



## B Lopez (May 12, 2008)

Oh, there will be pictures. 

Going diving Sat/Sun 

In the meantime you'll have to stare at what's posted already


----------



## Nerina (May 12, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Oh, there will be pictures.
> 
> Going diving Sat/Sun
> 
> In the meantime you'll have to stare at what's posted already



Cool  Have fun!


----------

